#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Penis zu klein, große Hoden,  ausquetschbare "Stacheln" >

## Patient311

Ich habe ein Problem, ich bin 16 Jahre alt und denke ich habe Haut oder Hodenkrebs. 
ich habe an der Eichel zwei schwarze Flächen (nicht abwaschbar)
ich habe Pickel an der Eichelseite
ich habe (nicht sicher) große Hoden?
mein Penis ist schlaff 5-6cm,  steif 9cm lang
ich wurde beschnitten  
und das krasseste ist ich habe schwarze Dornen / Stacheln welche ausdrückbar sind und sehr weh tun, die wachsen immer nach an den Punkten 
Infos nochmal 5-6cm schlaff
8-9cm steif 
schwarze Dornen / Zecken / Stacheln welche ausquetschbar sind und wieder nachwachsen 
2 schwarze Flächen auf der Eichel, nicht abwaschbar  
Habe ich Hoden/Hautkrebs? Schäme mich zum Urologen zu gehen.  
Fotos per PM gerne schickbar  
Danke!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
Hautkrebs hast Du sicher nicht! Der ließe sich nicht ausdrücken. Aber Du solltest trotzdem beim Arzt vorstellig werden. Vielleicht sind es nur verstopfte Talgdrüsen, oder aber Warzen und die sollte man schon behandeln und nicht ausdrücken. Du kannst das auch erst mal Deinem Hausarzt zeigen, wenn Du da weniger Hemmungen hast. Aber auch der Urologe hat für junge Männer bestimmt viel Verständnis. Und überleg mal, der sieht den ganzen Tag nur Penise! Da denkt er sich nichts mehr dabei.
Was die Größe Deines Penis und Hoden angeht: Das ist alles noch im Normbereich und auch alles noch im Wachstum. Es verändert sich also noch. Hab ein bisschen Geduld.
LG gisie

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Hallo,
> Und überleg mal, der sieht den ganzen Tag nur Penise! Da denkt er sich nichts mehr dabei.
> LG gisie

 also das stimmt ja nun mal garnicht... der beschäftigt sich mit blase, nieren, harnleitern von männlein und weiblein, der penis ist nur EIN organ unter mehreren, welches vom urologen "behandelt" wird...  
aber es stimmt, ein urologe denkt sich nichts dabei. so wie jeder arzt ...  ist es "nur" ein organ des menschen und bis auf ganz wenige, unerhebliche  unterschiede sieht es bei jedem gleich aus. also keine scham...  
lg

----------

